
Angry about Facebook censorship? Wait until you hear about the news feed - kurren
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/11/facebook-censorship-news-feed-trending-topics
======
samsonradu
After the 2014 presidential elections in Romania word on the street was that
the right-wing candidate won the elections (despite being a heavy underdog,
odds were like 4/1) with the help of the social network. During the last weeks
before the voting day Facebook had been heavily pushing materials on the
diaspora scandal [1], causing massive protest in many cities throughout the
country. Indeed my feed looked abnormally political during that time and
afterwards it got back to normal.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_presidential_election...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_presidential_election,_2014#Protests)

